# what is the different "waffle mix" "pancake mix"??



## ricecake (Jun 12, 2006)

can anyone tell me what is the different between waffle mix + pankcake mix? what is the ingredient for each of them?

or ..can i use self-raising , standard or anything else to instead of them if i wanna make a quick and simple and easy cake?

thanks a lot~:smiles:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm not sure I understand the question. Are you saying that the pancake/waffle mix is part of the recipe and you are looking for alternates?

I've never used a mix so I don't know whether or what the difference is. You could check the ingredients on the box to see. As a general rule it's really tricky changing a baked goods formula unless you are really good at it. If your recipe calls for a mix, I would suggest you use it. Substituting just flour of any kind will miss some of the ingredients in the mix that the recipe developer allowed for and it probably won't work. 

Jock


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well..notice you aint got much action on this post thus far..so I jump in here and twist with ya for min till some exspurt shows up to straighten us out Now I am sorta conflicted on whut your are seeking here? Sounds like you want cheap..passable..with a low labor intensive factor and desiring to go for a pre made store bought mix..I took the liberty of lookin on the warden's ever handy box of Bisquick (which I believe could be ruled as belonging to that genre of other accursed modern convenience type concoctions and it say to add more milk and less eggs and add some oil for waffles..whereas with hotcakes it uses less of mik and eggs and zero on the oil. Whew. Now she say the best of the bunch for pancakes (we is not waffle folks cept we dont mind eating em. I gave away my waffle iron to Good Will back in the 60's I think) is Hogdons. It very healthy multi yuppified whole grains..blah blah blah. Now if you ever want the best I try to splain to ya hot my Mama made em. They was the best. She also had a waffle iron but was never used that I can recall. Takes a cast iron skillet and lot of bacon dripping to make decent hotcakes ya know? You also got to eat em one at a time as they come off the fire. Wow..you tickling my nostalgia bone here. Hope this helps. 

bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Now Jock old chap...didja know you can make some ho made master-mixes? Got one myself which come from the 7th Day Adventists church ladies group. To make various things you start out with the dry stuff and just add various other wet things. Seems like the supposed finished products goes from Brownies to Zebra bread or something like that. I gonna try to dig that out and see whut it say one of these days. Cheerio. 

bigwheel


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks Bigwheel. I don't bake enough to justify keeping any kind of mix. When I get the urge to make pancakes I just mix up the batter and cook 'em up. For me it isn't worth the trouble to keep a mix on hand.

Jock


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Dittos on making it up fresh. Sure is superior flavorwise too. 

bigwheel


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

The ingredients can be applied to either waffles or pancakes. The main difference is in how they are cooked.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Waffles need more sugar and more fat in the batter, than pancakes, so that they'll become crisp, brown and delicious


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

either scratch or mix I fold in stiff egg whites to waffles as well as melted butter. I don't add either for pancakes.


----------



## ricecake (Jun 12, 2006)

thx all members:chef: , im glad to get some useful tips fr all of u...i'll try it soon,
actually, i hv found a brand called "Edmonds", and in its package showed "pancake and pikelet mix with maple flavoured syrup" , 
it is possible to use it for waffle mix/pancake mix??

this is a very easy+quick recipe that i found in below, just wondering the waffle mix, but it seems i know how to make it with ur suggestion!
:smiles: 
1 egg + 100 cream
80g jam 
150 waffle mix

170 degree, 35-40 mins


----------



## ricecake (Jun 12, 2006)

im at home cook, sometimes, i jz been lazy and wanna hv sth easy to make, it doesnt mean that i always seeking to use cheting stuff.
anyway, still wanna get some tips from all of u, thx!


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well I hate show my ignorance here but I aint never heard of a pikelete. Is that some kind of furrin food maybe? And if they are mixing the imitation maple into the mix doubt the Rotty would eat it too vigorously. Maple needs to come from Log Cabin or Griffins pankcake/waffle syrup judiciously applied at the last miniute and slightly after the cow butter. In Americka nobody messes with that metric stuff cept for drug dealers and school teachers. I fondly recall in Physics 101 the teacher say all you need to know about metrics is a fly weighs about a gram and a fly's turd weighs about a milligram. That tidbit has really come in handy over the years in trying to figger out whut the furriners is talking about. This was the intro class for non-majors of course. Taught in San Angelo Texas by the basketball coach. It was much easier than the Math and chemistry which was the only other available prerequsite options to get sheep skin from the place. It was the class all the athletes took I think. I mean how much basket weaving can a person learn? Next time give it out in teaspoons and pounds and stuff like that if you dont dont mind. Thanks. You aint a bloomin limey by any chance are ya?

bigwheel


----------



## ricecake (Jun 12, 2006)

thx again, bigwheel with ur suggestion, i will try it next time!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Here we go again, trying to all talk food in English when some of us are using American English (well, Texan English  ) :talk: and some British English. :talk: What's the quote? Something about "two countries divided by a common language"? :look:

I can't get to my Brit books right now, so can someone please explain "pikelets" to BigW and the rest of us on the western end of the Atlantic? Thanks! :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Aren't they a sort of scone or thick pancake? I seem to remember Golden Syrup served with pikelets, but it's so long ago....


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Since this is a waffle and pancale thread, I'm assuming there not baby Northern Pike?  In England they have some nice ones, but they just call them Pike. Small Pike are pretty good eating. Large ones not so good.

Kevin

I like Muskies.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You so silly.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Ahhh well think I finally getting the pitcher on these pikeletes. That sorta like crumpets eh? I mean as when the Queen rings you up on the telly and invites you to have tea and crumpets over at her house..might also see a pickelete on the table. Now is this hot or cold?

bigwheel


----------



## oodlecook (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, it has been my experience that some mixes claim to be a waffle and pancake mix and some are just pancake or waffle mixes. I have found some success with some mixes that I found on the internet. I found one mix: heartland malted vanilla mix on Amazon that allows me to make waffles, pancakes, scones and breakfast coffee cakes. The recipes were sent to me after I had bought the mix and I have to tell you I love the things I can make with this mix. The recipes are at wafflesathome.com and flavorkakes.com. The recipes might work with other mixes ast well. Enjoy them, I do...


----------

